
Did They Invent Hair Gel? Caesar’s Footprints: Journeys to Roman Gaul - diodorus
https://literaryreview.co.uk/did-they-invent-hair-gel
======
pavement
Just a warning: nothing really to do with hair gel.

One minor tidbit:

    
    
      The Gauls [...] credited with the invention of 
      sapo, which was less an early form of soap, notes 
      Omrani, than a pomade that brightened the hair.

------
foreigner
Everything I know about the ancient world I learned from Asterix.

